# who needs 4wd



## trek (May 1, 2005)

at a steam fair in Much Marcle some years ago the field was a quagmire and all exhibitors had to be towed in by an enormous tractor as everything was getting stuck

that was until some vintage car pulled up and drove straight through the mud & even overtook the tractor


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Narrow tyres cut through the mud to firm ground, modern low-profile tyres are too wide and 'float' on the mud.

Peter


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Hence the for the Citroen 2CV, allegedly it can easily cross a ploughed field.

martin


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The 2 CV's performance was also influenced by it's very light weight....as were many old cars. :wink:


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

Amazing footage 8O


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

rotorywing said:


> Hence the for the Citroen 2CV, allegedly it can easily cross a ploughed field.
> 
> martin


No "allegedly" about it.


----------

